# James Gandolfini ist Tot



## tommie3 (20 Juni 2013)

Der amerikanische Schauspieler James Gandolfini ist tot. Der Star der Mafia-Serie „Die Sopranos“ war auf dem Weg zu einem Filmfestival auf Sizilien – Doch bei einem Besuch in Rom erlitt er einen Herzinfarkt.
Der amerikanische Schauspieler James Gandolfini, Star der Mafia-Serie „Die Sopranos“, ist tot. Eine Sprecherin des US-Senders HBO teilte mit, dass der 51-jährige Schauspieler vermutlich einen Herzinfarkt erlitten habe. Nach Angaben seines Managements starb Gandolfini während einer Urlaubsreise in Rom. „Wir werden ihn sehr vermissen“, zitierte das US-Branchenblatt „Hollywood Reporter“ aus einer Mitteilung seiner Manager Mark Armstrong und Nancy Sanders.

Hollywood-Kollegen reagierten mit Bestürzung auf den plötzlichen Tod des Schauspielers. „Unglaublich traurige Nachricht“, schrieb Schauspieler Steve Carell auf Twitter. Gandolfini sei ein „guter Mann“ gewesen. Robin Williams beklagte den Tod eines „außergewöhnlichen“ Darstellers. Bette Midler schrieb bei dem Kurznachrichtendienst: „Der großartige James Gandolfini ist heute gestorben. Nur 51 Jahre alt. Ich kann es nicht glauben“.

Schnappt Shorty, The Mexican, Zero Dark Thirty
Der US-Amerikaner italienischer Abstammung spielte in der beliebten Serie „Die Sopranos“ das Familienoberhaupt Tony Soprano. Für seinen Auftritt als mächtiger Mafiaboss, der unter Panikattacken leidet, wurde der stattliche Star mit drei Emmy-Trophäen ausgezeichnet. Von 1999 bis 2007 schlüpfte er in die Rolle.

Der 1961 im US-Staat New Jersey geborene Schauspieler begann seine Karriere am New Yorker Broadway. Seine erste größere Spielfilmrolle hatte er 1993 in dem Krimi „True Romance“ nach einem Drehbuch von Quentin Tarantino. Er wirkte unter anderem in „Schnappt Shorty“, „Die 12 Geschworenen“, „The Mexican“ und „Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123“ mit. Zuletzt war er in den Filmen „Der unglaubliche Burt Wonderstone“, „Zero Dark Thirty“ und „Killing Them Softly“ zu sehen. Mit der schwedischen Schauspielerin Noomi Rapace drehte er kürzlich den Krimi „Animal Rescue“ des belgischen Regisseurs Michaël R. Roskam ab. Er soll 2014 in die Kinos kommen.

Auf dem Weg nach Sizilien
Gandolfini war seit vier Jahren mit dem früheren Model Deborah Lin verheiratet. Im vorigen Oktober brachte sie Tochter Liliana zur Welt. Aus einer früheren Ehe hatte der Schauspieler zudem einen Sohn.
Wie das US-Branchenblatt „Hollywood Reporter“ berichtete, sollte Gandolfini an diesem Wochenende am Filmfestival in Taormina auf Sizilien teilnehmen. Dort sollte er mit Schauspielerin Marisa Tomei und Regisseur Gabriele Muccino auftreten, hieß es.


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Juni 2013)

Ach du Sch...

Was ein Schock


----------



## Reuters (20 Juni 2013)

Er hat es hinter sich.


----------



## MetalFan (20 Juni 2013)

Viel zu früh...  R.I.P.


----------



## PL1980 (20 Juni 2013)

SAD, just sad.


----------



## Sidewinder (20 Juni 2013)

Als ich es heute morgen las war ich geschockt, dachte zuerst jemand will sich einen üblen Scherz erlauben  habe ihn am Wochenende erst in Zero Dark Thirty gesehen. RIP Tony Soprano


----------



## sachsen paule (20 Juni 2013)

51 erst, man oh man, man sollte wirklich jeden Tag leben als wäre es der letzte, geht nur leider nicht^^(auser man heiß Rooobbbbääärt und Carmen etc.  )

Wieder ein guter Schauspieler viel zu früh ausgelöscht....


----------



## Apus72 (21 Juni 2013)

Sidewinder schrieb:


> Als ich es heute morgen las war ich geschockt, dachte zuerst jemand will sich einen üblen Scherz erlauben  habe ihn am Wochenende erst in Zero Dark Thirty gesehen. RIP Tony Soprano



Ging mir sehr ähnlich, ich mochte ihn unheimlich gern, sch..sse !


----------



## CelebMale (21 Juni 2013)

sachsen paule schrieb:


> 51 erst, man oh man, man sollte wirklich jeden Tag leben als wäre es der letzte, geht nur leider nicht^^(auser man heiß Rooobbbbääärt und Carmen etc.  )
> 
> Wieder ein guter Schauspieler viel zu früh ausgelöscht....



Wieso geht das nicht ??


----------

